# Sale in Minn. MN



## featherbottoms (May 28, 2005)

This was posted on the Yahoo Group - WeavingSalesAd (I deliberately left off the name and email addy of the sender, if you want that please pm me and I'll send it to you). I have NO association with any of this and don't know the person that posted it on the group, all I did was get the email.

Hope someone here can go and report back on the sale. I wish I lived there, or even had a good reason to drive up there.


Greetings everyone:


There will be a huge sale of spinning and weaving tools and materials in Minneapolis MN. I have been handling the donated fiber estates for my Guild for 20 years and have never seen anything quite like this estate. This is a truly amazing opportunity to buy just about any spinning or weaving tool you can imagine. There are also hundreds of books. It was a fantastic library. The sale is at the Textile Center where the Minnesota Guild lives.


Thursday December 12th 1:00-7:00 and Friday December 13th 10:00-7:00
Textile Center Auditorium
3000 University Ave SE Minneapolis, MN 55414


Every kind of weaving and spinning tool and accessory imaginable will be for sale. And some tools you may not have imagined. Several multishaft table looms, tapestry looms, and many inkle looms. Winders, bobbins, boat shuttles, and end feed shuttles galore. 20+ spinning wheels--Lendrum, Dundas, Ashford, electric, Timbertops, Rick Reeves, charka, and more. Niddy noddies, lazy kates, drop spindles, hand carders, drum carder, picker and bins and bins of all kinds of fleece. Did we mention bins and bins of fleece? And of course lots of nice yarn.


Most items are in like-new condition and will be priced at 1/2 of retail or less. Do not miss this opportunity of a lifetime. Seriously, a lifetime. Please spread the word. Everything must go. Specials at end of sale.


----------



## Wind in Her Hair (Jul 18, 2002)

Thanks Featherbottoms, I know folks that have made this sale and they have come home with LOTS of bargains!


----------



## SvenskaFlicka (Nov 2, 2011)

I saw that... I got an e-mail from the guild. I have it marked on my calendar! (I just keep telling myself, "I do NOT need another spinning wheel, I do NOT need another spinning wheel...") 

Books, though... :teehee:


----------



## Mrs. Jo (Jun 5, 2007)

I'm going to this. A couple years ago we went up to one of the events there and it was really nice. I enjoyed myself a lot...I very rarely get to talk to any other crafter (IRL) so it was so fun meeting other spinners and weavers. Wish I lived closer. Anyway, I appreciate you posting this. Thanks.


----------



## lambs.are.cute (Aug 15, 2010)

Nooooooooo not fair. Totally not fair. I *AM* looking for a new wheel but live way too far to get there. You guys have all the fun..........:sob:


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Oh to have a Rick Reeves wheel! Mr Reeves lives about 60 miles east of me.


----------



## SvenskaFlicka (Nov 2, 2011)

If anyone is coming up for this sale, and would like to meet up and get a cup of coffee or something, send me a PM. I'd love to meet you!


----------



## Wind in Her Hair (Jul 18, 2002)

want.to.go.cannot.justify.please advise!


----------



## SvenskaFlicka (Nov 2, 2011)

I think you should come down! I would like to see you!


----------



## SvenskaFlicka (Nov 2, 2011)

On second thought, no one else come. I want the best pickings at the sale! Muwah-hah-hah!!!


----------



## SvenskaFlicka (Nov 2, 2011)

So, is anyone else going to this?


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

So close and yet so far away. I had hoped to go but just got another project dropped in my lap at work and I can't take the days off.  Rats!


----------



## SvenskaFlicka (Nov 2, 2011)

Phooey.


----------

